# TouchOSC Alternatives



## Casiquire (Dec 8, 2018)

I'm a huge fan of what TouchOSC offers but unfortunately I lose a half hour almost every time I open the thing just to get it working, and it doesn't always work. I bounce between two locations with my music with different wifi settings but with the same hardware. That means every time I start working I need to reconfigure Touch. Sometimes like last night it randomly just didn't work despite all my information matching up like always, and I have no idea why. What are good alternatives that you wonderful people here like to use for customizing some sliders and buttons? It doesn't have to be a wifi solution. I am more than happy to plug in via USB. Thanks to everyone here for all your help!


----------



## MatFluor (Dec 8, 2018)

The things I know of:
- TouchOSC (for completetionist reason mentioned)
- Lemur (very similar to TouchOSC) https://liine.net/en/products/lemur/
- Open Stage Control (runs via browser, look I to it, that could be nice for your case) https://osc.ammd.net


----------



## X-Bassist (Dec 8, 2018)

Casiquire said:


> I'm a huge fan of what TouchOSC offers but unfortunately I lose a half hour almost every time I open the thing just to get it working, and it doesn't always work. I bounce between two locations with my music with different wifi settings but with the same hardware. That means every time I start working I need to reconfigure Touch. Sometimes like last night it randomly just didn't work despite all my information matching up like always, and I have no idea why. What are good alternatives that you wonderful people here like to use for customizing some sliders and buttons? It doesn't have to be a wifi solution. I am more than happy to plug in via USB. Thanks to everyone here for all your help!



Keep in mind Touch OSC works great plugged in, just plugin your device through your usb cable and you should be good to go through the bridge app. No wifi needed. It actually has a lot less latency that way too.


----------



## rgames (Dec 8, 2018)

Concur on Lemur - I use it to organize all the tracks in my orchestral template. HOWEVER I'm not sure it's going to be around much longer - the forums disppeared a while ago and I don't think there's been a new version out in a long time. So maybe not the time to start learning it - seems like it doesn't have much support these days.

Also concur that direct connection is the way to go. I had all sorts of problems with Lemur over WiFi. Ever since I bought one of those $10 ethernet connections for my tablet it works like a charm 99% of the time. During the 1% of times when I do have an issue it's a 10 second fix - close the app and re-open it and it's good to go.

I'm not familiar with Touch OSC but I get the sense that it does a lot of the same things as Lemur. If Lemur really is dead then I might need to look in to it at some point.

rgames


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 8, 2018)

Thanks everyone for all your suggestions! I thought I tried USB in the past with no success but after seeing all your advice I decided to give it another go, and...still no luck. It seems to be more successful with iOS than Android. I really need things to "just work" and can't be doing this every time I try to play music. I'll try out these suggestions and thank all of you so much!


----------



## SuperD (Apr 11, 2020)

Hey Casiquire, did you get anywhere with this over the past two years? It seems I'm stuck where you are too.


----------

